# How do I dry up my boer doe?



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Does anyone know how to dry up a mamma without taking her from her babies? I have a doe who we thought would be weaning her babies by now....they are 6 months old on the 22nd of this month.

I don't want to separate them. Is there a way to dry her up without taking her away from the babies. They only eat a few times a day now.....they are eating alot of grain and some hay as well. They are healthy does but still like to drink off mama.

Tape the teats?? What do you think?:?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You will have to tape the teats.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Honestly I would separate them. I've tried the teat tape and the older the kids were the easier it was for them just to rip the tape off. I was going out twice a day and finding the tape off and the kids nursing. I also tried putting stuff of the teats that made them taste bad and that didn't work either


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Ok thanks!! I think we will try taping them and if that doesn't work....well then we will have to try something else. Separating them on our farm may not work. tami


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Teat tape never really worked for me. The kids just sucked or ripped it off, and sometimes they would only be able to nurse on one side, making the doe's udder uneven. I know that there are "udder bags" that you can buy to help prevent nursing. But....I've heard that some kids will just go over it 

I would go with what Chelsea said, personally. Just try separating them for nights only, if you aren't already  
Good luck


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

We used large bandages that were very sticky.....it works!!! So far all is going well! We are also getting some herbs from Fir Meadows called DriMamm that will help her milk dry up. Glad all is going well! The girls seem to be doing well...the twins. And the mama seems to not be bothered that they aren't nursing. They tried to nurse a few times but didn't like the bandage there.....lol.


----------

